# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίσεις Πανικού/Αγχώδη Διαταραχή: θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας

## Saerwen

Αγαπητά μέλη του Forum,
καλησπέρα. Μετά από αρκετή αναζήτηση στο forum, αποφάσισα να γράψω ένα δικό μου πρόβλημα που με βασανίζει εδώ και 7 μήνες. Αφορά ένα πολύ σημαντικό για μένα πρόσωπο, και θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας ως προς το τί μπορώ να κάνω για να αντιμετωπίσω τη συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση. Προειδοποιώ ότι θα είναι ένας μεγάλος μονόλογος.

Πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο, γνώρισα ένα παιδί το οποίο στην αρχή μου φάνηκε πολύ κοινωνικό, εξωστρεφές και ευαίσθητο, και αποφασίσαμε να συνάψουμε ερωτική σχέση, δυστυχώς από απόσταση. Οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες ήταν πολύ καλοί θα έλεγα. Μου είχε αναφέρει ότι στο παρελθόν έπασχε από κρίσεις πανικού, αλλά αυτό δεν με απέτρεψε από το να είμαι μαζί του, ίσα ίσα, χάρηκα που μου ανοίχτηκε. Μετά από αυτούς τους μήνες, όμως, και, αφού είχαμε -υπερβολικά συχνή θα έλεγα- τηλεφωνική και διαδικτυακή επικοινωνία μαζί του, άρχισε σιγά σιγά να μην αποδίδει καλά στη σχέση μας, σαν κάτι να έφταιγε. Έκανε διάφορες σκέψεις στο μυαλό του με πράγματα που τον άγχωναν, και δεν μπορούσε να αποδώσει σε θέματα της σχέσης με εμένα και με τους γύρω του, γι αυτό και έβρισκε παρηγοριά κλεισμένος στο σπίτι παίζοντας βιντεοπαιχνίδια στο λαπτοπ.

Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, μετά από προτροπή της μικρής αδερφής του πήγε σε μία ψυχίατρο, η οποία του είπε ότι όλα ξεκινούν από τη σχέση του με την οικογένειά του -εδώ να συμπληρώσω ότι από όσα έχω δει και ακούσει, η οικογένειά του τον έχει λίγο γραμμένο- και ότι συγκρίνει τη σχέση του με την οικογένειά του με τη δική μας και του πρότεινε να μιλήσει σε έναν ψυχολόγο. Μπορώ να σας πω ότι η οικογένειά του είναι λίγο προκατειλλημένη σχετικά με τέτοια θέματα, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε ότι από εδώ και πέρα αρχίζει η κατρακύλα. Όλοι, ακόμα κι εγώ του λέγαμε να δει κάποιον ειδικό, αλλά η οικογένειά του ούτε να ακούσει γι αυτό, κι έτσι ένιωθε ότι τον βάζαμε να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έναν ψυχολόγο/ψυχοθεραπευτή και την οικογένειά του. Δημιουργήθηκαν ρήξεις μεταξύ μας και χωρίσαμε 2 φορές μέσα σε μια βδομάδα, πράγμα το οποίο δεν ήταν καλό για κανέναν από τους δύο. Όλα αυτά έγιναν μέσα σε διάστημα 6 μηνών.

Τον τελευταίο μήνα, κι αφού κι εγώ είχα κουραστεί να κάνω συζήτηση περί ψυχοθεραπείας και να παίζω το ρόλο θεραπεύτριας/κοπέλας/φίλης του -με τους φίλους του έκανε μια προσπάθεια να τα συζητήσει, που αποδείχθηκε άκαρπη- αποφασίσαμε να βάλουμε τα πράγματα κάτω και να συζητήσουμε τι φταίει και τι όχι. Ανακαλύψαμε ότι φταίξαμε και οι δυο για την κατάστασή μας (αυτός γιατί ό,τι τον πείραζε δεν το ανέφερε, κι εγώ γιατί του έλεγα να κάνουμε πράγματα για να μην είναι συνέχεια μπροστά από τον Η/Υ πράγμα που δεν είχε συνηθίσει). Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες, μίλησε με τη μεγάλη του αδερφή που είναι νευρολόγος και του είπε ότι πάσχει από αγχώδη διαταραχή, και ότι δε χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια κάποιου ειδικού, αλλά αν θέλει να πάει, ας πάει. Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα επισκεφτεί το σχολείο που δουλεύει η μαμά του ένας ψυχολόγος και σκοπεύει να τον πιάσει να του μιλήσει. Ελπίζω να ωφελήσει αυτό, απλά σκέφτομαι ότι μέσα σε ένα μισάωρο δεν μπορεί να του μιλήσει για ό,τι τον απασχολεί.

Να σημειώσω ότι πλέον εδώ και λίγο καιρό είμαστε χωρισμένοι, αυτός με θεωρεί κολλητή του, καθώς τον έχω στηρίξει απίστευτα αυτούς τους μήνες γιατί δεν είχε κανέναν να τον στηρίξει, αλλά εγώ δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τον δω έτσι, αλλά δεν είναι του θέματος υποθέτω.

Κλείνοντας (και ειλικρινά συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο post) θα ήθελα να μου πείτε 
αν όντως πρέπει να δει κάποιον ειδικό ή δε χρειάζεται και υπερβάλλω καιαν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να τον βοηθήσω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων :)

----------


## Giorgos27

οταν λες αποδοση σε θεματα σχεσης εννοεις ερωτικα?
εσυ αν τον αγαπας πρεπει να εισαι διπλα του να τον καθοδηγεις και να τον κανεις ευτυχισμενο μονο ετσι θα ανθισει.....

----------


## Saerwen

καταρχήν χίλια ευχαριστώ που απάντησες, σημαίνει πολλά!

Απόδοση σε θέματα σχέσης εννοώ και ερωτικά/σεξουαλικά αλλά και του "δεν είναι δυνατόν να χάθηκε ο έρωτας στους 5 πρώτους μήνες! ο έρωτας φεύγει στο χρόνο". Εγώ όχι μόνο τον αγαπάω, αλλά -θα ακουστεί πολύ μελό- θα έδινα και τη ζωή μου για να είναι καλά. Προσπαθώ πλέον να μην αναφέρω τη λέξη από 'ψ', γιατί ξέρω ότι θα το πάρει πολύ άσχημα, καθώς πιστεύει ότι "άπαξ και μπεις στο τρυπάκι της ψυχολογίας, δεν βγαίνεις ποτέ από κει" και "διαβάζουν όλοι κάποια βιβλία και νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα", αλλά δεν μπορώ να τον βλέπω να προσπαθεί να απασχολήσει τον εαυτό του με διάφορες ασχολίες, γιατί ξέρω ότι θα επιστρέψει όλο αυτό και θα επιστρέψει με άσχημο τρόπο.

Αποφάσισα να μη του μιλάω για λίγο καιρό, ώστε να ηρεμήσει και να βάλει τις σκέψεις του σε μια σειρά. Υποθέτω ότι ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## Giorgos27

κοιτα υπαρχει και η αλλη περιπτωση να αντικαταστησεις κατα καποιον τροπο την ψυχοθεραπεια κ οτι αλλο χρειαζετε το παλιακρι με το να τον κανεις να χαμογελαει να τον πηγαινεις περπατημα και γενικοτερα να τον ενεργοποιησεις λιγο...και να τον ξεκολησεις και να μην τον αφηνεις να αναλωνετε με οτιδηποτε που τον αγχωνει....οχι οτι ειναι το ιδιο με την ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα αν ειναι καθετως κ θες να βοηθησεις μπρος....απο ερωτικη επιθυμια πως παει?

Υ.Γ οταν εισαι σε ενα τετοιο τρυπακι με ψυχολογια την μια μερα π εισαι καλα εισαι ερωτευμενος την αλλη π εχεις τα δικα σου λες τι ειναι ερωτας οποτε μην δινεις σημασια στο τι ''φαινεται''...

----------


## kerasi

Καλησπερα. Ναι κι εγω δεν καταλαβα τη φραση ''δεν απεδιδε σε θεματα της σχεσης''. Για πες ενα παραδειγμα.

----------


## Saerwen

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάει γυμναστήριο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι και πολύ κοινωνικοποιημένος στην πόλη όπου σπουδάζει (είναι και μεγαλούπολη οπότε δε βοηθάει και πολύ αυτό). Επίσης, έχουμε σχέση από απόσταση, οπότε όταν τον επισκέπτομαι είναι για λίγο καιρό, δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε όλο το ελεύθερο, καθώς μένει με την αδερφή του. Προσπαθούσα να τον βγάλω έξω να ξεχαστεί, να κάνει πράγματα κλπ, αλλά ενώ στην αρχή φαινόταν ότι ήθελε να τα κάνει, μου είπε τελικά ότι αισθανόταν πιεσμένος γιατί δεν είχε συνηθίσει σε τέτοιο τρόπο ζωής. 
Από ερωτική επιθυμία καλά είναι, απλά τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες είχε ελαττωθεί λιγάκι. Πχ από εκεί που ήταν στο φουλ, έπεσε στις 2, άντε 3 φορές μέσα σε 5 μέρες, και είχαμε να βρεθούμε το πολύ 1 μήνα.

Μου είχε αναφέρει επίσης ότι έπαιζε μεγάλο ρόλο η απόσταση, γιατί δεν είχε συνηθίσει στις αλλαγές και ενώ όταν πήγαινα να τον δω με συνήθιζε στην καθημερινότητά του, μετά έπρεπε να φύγω και του ήταν δύσκολο.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πάει γυμναστήριο, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι και πολύ κοινωνικοποιημένος στην πόλη όπου σπουδάζει (είναι και μεγαλούπολη οπότε δε βοηθάει και πολύ αυτό). Επίσης, έχουμε σχέση από απόσταση, οπότε όταν τον επισκέπτομαι είναι για λίγο καιρό, δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε όλο το ελεύθερο, καθώς μένει με την αδερφή του. Προσπαθούσα να τον βγάλω έξω να ξεχαστεί, να κάνει πράγματα κλπ, αλλά ενώ στην αρχή φαινόταν ότι ήθελε να τα κάνει, μου είπε τελικά ότι αισθανόταν πιεσμένος γιατί δεν είχε συνηθίσει σε τέτοιο τρόπο ζωής. 
> Από ερωτική επιθυμία καλά είναι, απλά τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες είχε ελαττωθεί λιγάκι. Πχ από εκεί που ήταν στο φουλ, έπεσε στις 2, άντε 3 φορές μέσα σε 5 μέρες, και είχαμε να βρεθούμε το πολύ 1 μήνα.
> 
> Μου είχε αναφέρει επίσης ότι έπαιζε μεγάλο ρόλο η απόσταση, γιατί δεν είχε συνηθίσει στις αλλαγές και ενώ όταν πήγαινα να τον δω με συνήθιζε στην καθημερινότητά του, μετά έπρεπε να φύγω και του ήταν δύσκολο.


γιατι δν τον φερνεισ στο μερος σου να αλλαξει κ αυτος παραστασεις και να εισαι γηπεδουχος?

----------


## Saerwen

Τον έφερα κανα δυο φορές, αλλά δεν αισθανόταν οικεία και ένιωθε σαν να πιέζει τον εαυτό του να το κάνει. Ομολογώ πως δεν είναι και πολύ των αλλαγών.. Σ αυτό το σημείο θα αναρωτηθείτε σε ποιον άνθρωπο δεν αρέσουν οι αλλαγές, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας του. 
Και το κακό είναι ότι ούτε καταγόμαστε από την ίδια πόλη, ούτε σπουδάζουμε στην ίδια πόλη, για να πεις ότι συναντιόμαστε κάπως αλλιώς. Αλλά αν μπορούσα να μετακομίσω σε άλλη πόλη για να είμαι μαζί του, πραγματικά θα το έκανα.

----------


## Giorgos27

> Τον έφερα κανα δυο φορές, αλλά δεν αισθανόταν οικεία και ένιωθε σαν να πιέζει τον εαυτό του να το κάνει. Ομολογώ πως δεν είναι και πολύ των αλλαγών.. Σ αυτό το σημείο θα αναρωτηθείτε σε ποιον άνθρωπο δεν αρέσουν οι αλλαγές, αλλά δυστυχώς έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας του. 
> Και το κακό είναι ότι ούτε καταγόμαστε από την ίδια πόλη, ούτε σπουδάζουμε στην ίδια πόλη, για να πεις ότι συναντιόμαστε κάπως αλλιώς. Αλλά αν μπορούσα να μετακομίσω σε άλλη πόλη για να είμαι μαζί του, πραγματικά θα το έκανα.


ποσα χρονια εχετε ακομα τις σχολες σας?

----------


## Saerwen

εγώ τελειώνω φέτος (έχω όμως αρκετά για πτυχίο), κι αυτός έχει ακόμα ένα χρόνο (είμαστε ίδια ηλικία).

----------


## Giorgos27

κανε υπομονη μεχρι να εχετε καθημερινη επαφη αν και δν εχει δοκιμαστει και η σχεση σας απο την τριβη...θα δειξει απλα μην τον πιεζεις και κανε τον να περναει καλα οσο μπορεις λογω αποστασεως....και αν τον βρεις βολικο καντου θεμα για το ψυχιατρο....

----------


## Saerwen

Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι δίπλα του τουλάχιστον σαν φίλη, γιατί με τη θολούρα που έχει το κεφάλι του δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί καθαρά για τη σχέση μας, γι αυτό εξάλλου κι έχουμε χωρίσει.. Θα μιλήσει μου είπε και σε έναν ειδικό που είναι καλεσμένος σε ένα σχολείο στη γειτονιά του κι ελπιζω να πάνε όλα καλά. Σε δυο βδομάδες ευτυχώς θα τον δω, και θα κάνω ότι μπορω για να ξεχαστεί.. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για τις συμβουλές! :)

----------


## Giorgos27

τιποτα σιγα και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε!αχρειαστοι βασικα!

----------


## kerasi

Με την οικογενεια του τι γινεται; Tι εννοεις τη συγκρινει με τη δικη σου; Εχει περασει διαφορα;

----------


## Saerwen

> Με την οικογενεια του τι γινεται; Tι εννοεις τη συγκρινει με τη δικη σου; Εχει περασει διαφορα;


συγγνώμη, τώρα το είδα, ελπίζω να μην άργησα..

έχει συγκρίνει πολλές φορές την οικογένειά του με τη δική μου. Η δική μου είναι πιο ενωμένη κι εκεί για μένα όποτε τους χρειαστώ, κι αυτό δεν το είχε ποτέ αυτός. Δεν είχε κάποιον να μιλήσει όταν δεν ήταν καλά, κι έβλεπε την οικογένειά του που δεν ήταν ευτυχισμένη, και για να μην κάνει χειρότερα κυρίως τη μητέρα του, δεν μιλούσε ποτέ για πράγματα που τον απασχολούν. Επίσης, λειτουργούσε σαν 'ψυχολόγος' της μητέρας του, καθώς του έλεγε τα προβλήματα της οικογένειας γιατί δεν είχε που αλλού να τα πει. Κι ο πατέρας του από όσα έχω συμπεράνει, δεν ασχολείται και πολύ, και λείπει συνεχώς από το σπίτι.


δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εντός θέματος αυτό, αλλά υπήρχε μια περίοδος 3 εβδομάδων που δε μιλούσαμε πολύ, καθώς ήθελα να του δώσω τον χώρο του. Κάποια στιγμή επειδή ακολούθησα την τακτική για τους άντρες και τα γραμματόσημα, το κόλπο έπιασε και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε λίγο παραπάνω από πριν. Τις προάλλες που πήγα να τον δω και να πάρω κάποια πράγματά μου ήταν φιλικός μαζί μου, αλλά μετά είχαμε ερωτική επαφή, το ίδιο και την επόμενη μέρα. Μου είπε ότι ήθελε να το πάμε πιο χαλαρά, όπως ήμασταν εκείνες τις τρεις βδομάδες, και συμφώνησα. Αλλά είχε κάποιες αμφιβολίες σχετικά με τον αν πάει με άλλη κοπέλα κλπ ότι δε θα είναι σωστό για μένα. Του είπα ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα, κι ότι θα το συζητήσουμε αν είναι. 
Anyways, καταλήξαμε στο γεγονός ότι δεν είναι άτομο των δεσμεύσεων, και μου είπε ότι δε θέλει να κάνει ποτέ ξανά σχέση. Εγώ θέλω να μείνω κοντά του σαν φίλη του, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό μας έχει κουράσει και τους δύο. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν είμαστε μακριά είμαστε πιο ήρεμοι, καθώς έχουμε χρόνο ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του, και πιστεύω ότι τα πρόσφατα αυτά γεγονότα έχουν να κάνουν με το παρελθόν του και τις κρίσεις πανικού.

----------


## Saerwen

επίσης σκέφτομαι να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ειδικό να δω μήπως μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει με αυτό το θέμα. Ίσως να μη φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω περάσει αρκετά συναισθηματικά σκαμπανεβάσματα και έχω κουραστεί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω για ποιο θέμα να μιλήσω.. Για το πώς με έχει επηρεάσει όλο αυτό και τι πρέπει να κάνω; Θα καταλήξω να βγάζω τα απωθημένα αυτής της σχέσης σε συνάρτηση με αυτόν τον ίδιο που δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο το αποφασισα να μη του μιλαω δε μου πολυαρεσε να σου πω την αληθεια μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχεις κ πολυ ορεξη να ασχοληθεις με το θεμα η δε σου αρεσει η ψυχολογια γενικοτερα η ακολουθεις μια στρατηγικη..
τωρα σχετικα με τους αντρες κ τα γραματοσημα ετσι οπως το λες αυτο μιαζει σα να το λες για καπιον που τον γνωρισες μολις χτες κ θες απλα να πειραματιστεις μαζι του. λες μεν οτι δεν ειναι ατομο των δεσμευσεων αλλα ετσι οπως τα λες πιστευω οτι εσυ δεν εισαι ατομο των δεσμευσεων.

----------


## Saerwen

Ίσα ίσα εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο και παραπάνω ασχολούμαι με το θέμα και προσπαθώ να βρω λύσεις να τον βοηθήσω.. Απλά θεώρησα σωστό να τον αφήσω λίγο στην ησυχία του, καθώς μου το ζήτησε και ο ίδιος. Αυτό με τους άντρες και τα γραμματόσημα μου το είπε μια φίλη μου, και το εφάρμοσα, αλλά τελικά αποδείχτηκε λάθος συμβουλή και το σταμάτησα. Και σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να πειραματιστώ μαζί του.. Και τέλος, αυτή είναι η δεύτερή μου σχέση και ίσως κι εγώ να μην είμαι των δεσμεύσεων στην τελική.. Ποιος ξέρει; :)

----------


## 66psy

ναι θα ηταν καλο να δει εναν ειδικο...κακο παντως οχι! αλλα κ παλι δεν καταλαβα γτ χωρισατε αλλα παρολα αυτα σε θεωρει κολλητη του...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο το να τον αφησω στην ησυχια του ειναι καθαρη στρατηγικη παντως.. μαλον θα σου αρεσει το σκακι φανταζομαι...

----------


## Saerwen

> ναι θα ηταν καλο να δει εναν ειδικο...κακο παντως οχι! αλλα κ παλι δεν καταλαβα γτ χωρισατε αλλα παρολα αυτα σε θεωρει κολλητη του...


Ίσως επειδή δεν ανοίχτηκε τόσο πολύ σε φίλους του, και όταν ανοίχτηκε δεν το συζήτησαν περαιτέρω το θέμα.. Και βρέθηκα εγώ που κάθισα και άκουσα τι είχε να μου πει και τον συμβούλεψα και ήμουν δίπλα του.. Συν του ότι τον έκανα να ξεχνιέται με διάφορες ασχολίες που κάναμε όταν είχε διάθεση. Γι αυτό μάλλον





> αυτο το να τον αφησω στην ησυχια του ειναι καθαρη στρατηγικη παντως.. μαλον θα σου αρεσει το σκακι φανταζομαι...


Και τι προτείνεις να κάνω; Να τον παίρνω συνεχώς τηλέφωνο, ενώ μου κατέστησε σαφές ότι θέλει να μείνει μόνος του; Πιο πιθανόν είναι να πιεστεί και να απομακρυνθεί έτσι και δεν το θέλω. Σκάκι δε έχω να παίξω χρόοονια :P

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

α καταλαβα δηλαδη ο ενας θελει να εινει μονος του κ ο αλλος συμφωνει..
ετσι ομως ειναι σα να λες αντε να τελειωνουμε με τα ψυχολογικα σου για να αραξω κ λιγο... μαλον σ αρεσουν οι αποσπασματικες ενασχολησεις γενικοτερα μαλον βαριεσαι τις πολες αναλυσεις ετσι καταλαβα τουλαχιστον........

----------


## Saerwen

Ακόμα κι αν έχουμε χωρίσει πλέον, εννοείται πως θέλω να είμαι δίπλα του, γιατί νοιάζομαι γι αυτόν. Και από τη στιγμή που θέλει χρόνο για να βρει τον εαυτό του, όπως είπε, δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι, γιατί θα νιώσει πιεσμένος. Αν έχεις να μου προτείνεις να κάνω κάτι πάνω σε αυτό, είμαι όλη αυτιά

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να προτεινω κατι κατ αρχην θα πρεπει να μαι σιγουρος οτι γνωριζω καλα τη κατασταση μεχρι στιγμης μαλον βλεπω οτι ,μετρατε κ οι δυο πολυ τις κουβεντες σας κ αυτο δε βοηθαει κ τοσο αφου ειχα περασει κ εγω απο αυτο το πανικ σεναριο κ οσο πιο μονος εμενα τοσο χειροτερα γινομουν αρα ο ενας να λεει οτι θελει να μεινει μονος κ ο αλλος να συμφωνει ειναι σα να κυλισε ο τζεντζερης κ βρικε το καπακι ενα τετιο πραγμα.
βασικα οσο μετραει τις κουβεντες του δε νομιζω να βρει τον εαυτο του αντιθετο θα τον χασει χειροτερα για να βρει τον εαυτο του πρεπει να μιλα πολυ.

----------


## Saerwen

δες, ότι μετράμε τις κουβέντες μας, το κάνουμε, και ομολογώ πως εγώ το κάνω περισσότερο, γιατί ξέρω ότι αν του πω ορισμένες αλήθειες σχετικά με την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, θα το πάρει πάρα πολύ στραβά. Το δοκίμασα και στο παρελθόν και μόνο που δε με έβρισε. (του πρότεινα να δει έναν ψυχολόγο και μου είπε ότι όλοι και κυρίως η οικογένειά του τού λένε ότι είναι καλά και ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη από τίποτα, αρκεί να μην τα σκέφτεται, κι ότι τον έβαζα να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έναν ψυχολόγο και την οικογένειά του, πράγμα που δεν το ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση)

η μεγάλη του αδερφή που είναι νευρολόγος του έκανε τη διάγνωση για αγχώδη διαταραχή, και του είπε πως δε χρειάζεται ψυχολόγο και θα είναι καλά, αρκεί να μιλάει γι αυτά που τον απασχολούν. (σημείωση: δε θέλει να πάει σε ψυχολόγο γιατί σκέφτεται τα οικονομικά και δε θέλει να του χορηγηθεί φαρμακευτική αγωγή, καθώς κατά κάποιο τρόπο τη θεωρεί απαραίτητη.)

----------


## dcat

> επίσης σκέφτομαι να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ειδικό να δω μήπως μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει με αυτό το θέμα. Ίσως να μη φαίνεται ιδιαίτερα σοβαρό, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω περάσει αρκετά συναισθηματικά σκαμπανεβάσματα και έχω κουραστεί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω για ποιο θέμα να μιλήσω.. Για το πώς με έχει επηρεάσει όλο αυτό και τι πρέπει να κάνω; Θα καταλήξω να βγάζω τα απωθημένα αυτής της σχέσης σε συνάρτηση με αυτόν τον ίδιο που δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του.


Πιστεύω πως αυτή η ιδέα είναι πολύ σωστή να πας σε κάποιον αφού το σκέφτηκες, γιάτι όλα όσα περνάμε το μύλό και η ψυχή τα μαζεύουν και όσο δυνατοί και αν νομίζουμε πως είμαστε κάποια στιγμή λυγίζουμε. γιατί άραγε αυτόι που δε λογαριάζουν κανέναν πάρα μόνο την πάρτη τους είναι πάντα καλά? Κοίτα απλά να πας σε κάποιον καλό αν γνωρίζει κάποιος γνωστός σου, στην ουσία ένας καλός και σωστός ψυχολόγος χρειάζεται σε όλους μας από μικρά παιδιά να μας μαθαίνει πως να διαχειριζόμαστε τα δύσκολα.

----------


## dcat

> δες, ότι μετράμε τις κουβέντες μας, το κάνουμε, και ομολογώ πως εγώ το κάνω περισσότερο, γιατί ξέρω ότι αν του πω ορισμένες αλήθειες σχετικά με την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, θα το πάρει πάρα πολύ στραβά. Το δοκίμασα και στο παρελθόν και μόνο που δε με έβρισε. (του πρότεινα να δει έναν ψυχολόγο και μου είπε ότι όλοι και κυρίως η οικογένειά του τού λένε ότι είναι καλά και ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη από τίποτα, αρκεί να μην τα σκέφτεται, κι ότι τον έβαζα να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε έναν ψυχολόγο και την οικογένειά του, πράγμα που δεν το ήθελα σε καμία περίπτωση)
> 
> η μεγάλη του αδερφή που είναι νευρολόγος του έκανε τη διάγνωση για αγχώδη διαταραχή, και του είπε πως δε χρειάζεται ψυχολόγο και θα είναι καλά, αρκεί να μιλάει γι αυτά που τον απασχολούν. (σημείωση: δε θέλει να πάει σε ψυχολόγο γιατί σκέφτεται τα οικονομικά και δε θέλει να του χορηγηθεί φαρμακευτική αγωγή, καθώς κατά κάποιο τρόπο τη θεωρεί απαραίτητη.)


Έχω να προσθέσω εδώ πως οι ψυχολόγοι δε γράφουν φάρμακα μόνο οι ψυχίατροι.. καλύτερα όμως μην τον πιέζεις αυτό που περνάει είναι δύσκολο απλά για να κάνει μια αρχή προς το καλύτερο πρέπει να αποδεχτεί ορισμένα πράγματα από μόνος του, μπορείς αν θέλεις να του προτείνεις να κάνετε μαζί απο το youtube yoga for beginners ισως με τον καιρό χαλαρώσει ιδίως οι αργές κινήσεις με τις αναπνοές λένε πως βοηθούν. εσύ μη στεναχωριέσαι για πότε τα αποθηκεύει το μυαλό ούτε κτλβνσ

----------


## Saerwen

σκέφτομαι το διαλογισμό να σου πω την αλήθεια.. λένε πως βοηθάει. τώρα για τον ψυχολόγο που είπες, το έχω ψάξει αρκετά το τελευταίο διάστημα και είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένη για φάρμακα κλπ.. απλά περιμένω να δω πως θα είμαι κι εγώ μετά από κάποιο διάστημα, καθώς είναι ακόμα νωπό όλο αυτό. θα ήθελα να μιλήσω πάντως γι αυτόν σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο και να βοηθηθώ πάνω στο πως μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω και πως να το αντιμετωπίσω όλο αυτό. βρήκαμε μια λύση η αλήθεια είναι, του έδωσα ένα mp4 μου που δε το χρειαζόμουν για να ακούει μουσική, γιατί είχε καιρό να ακούσει από μόνος του.. μόνο αν έβγαινε έξω σε κανένα μαγαζί κλπ.




> [...] καλύτερα όμως μην τον πιέζεις αυτό που περνάει είναι δύσκολο απλά για να κάνει μια αρχή προς το καλύτερο πρέπει να αποδεχτεί ορισμένα πράγματα από μόνος του [...].


γι αυτό το λόγο αποφάσισα να του δώσω λίγο το χώρο και το χρόνο του για να βρει και τον εαυτό του όπως μου ζήτησε :)

----------


## dcat

Μπράβο έκανες πάρα πολύ καλά! Δώσε χρόνο και στον εαυτό σου λοιπόν και κάνε πράγματα που σου αρέσουν, π.χ. ταινίες, σείρες, ψώνια, σχέδιο ότι σου αρέσει και για ψυχολόγο μη είσαι διστακτική εγώ τη στενομυαλιασή μου πληρώνω τώρα, αν και στη συνέχεια νιώσεις ότι κάτι σε βασανιζεί ξανά να πας 1-2φορές δε χρειάζεται παπάνω αν δεν έχεις παρουσιάσει κάτι, στην ουσία σου κάνουν μάθημα πως να αντιμετωπίζουμε τα πράγματα και να ελέγχουμε το μυαλό μας στο αγχος στεναχώρια κλπ. δεν έχει καμία σχεση με αυτά που μας λένε οι γύρω μας, αρκεί βέβαια να είναι καλός-ή.

----------


## Saerwen

υπάρχει και η απόσταση κιόλας και δεν με επηρεάζει πολύ όλο αυτό καθώς δε βλεπόμαστε κλπ. αυτό κάνω, βγαίνω για καφέ, ψώνια, βλέπω σειρές.. αν δω αργότερα ότι με παίρνει ξανά από κάτω, θα το σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά :) έχω ακούσει για έναν καλό ψυχολόγο στο νοσοκομείο της πόλης όπου σπουδάζω, μετά τις διακοπές του Πάσχα βλέπουμε..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> γιατί ξέρω ότι αν του πω ορισμένες αλήθειες σχετικά με την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεται, θα το πάρει πάρα πολύ στραβά. Το δοκίμασα και στο παρελθόν και μόνο που δε με έβρισε.


αν θες να σου πω την αληθεια αν ειμουν εγω στη θεση του με τον ιδιο τροπο θα αντιδρουσα γιατι ετσι οπως σκεφτεσαι τον αντιετωπιζεις σαν ασθεννη κ αυτοος το καταλαβαινει κ τσατιζετε.

οταν καπιος ειναι σχετικα πανικο-βλητος μη περιμενεις ουτε να σου πει οτι λατρευει το να μηλαει ουτε να σου πει οτι σε θελει κοντα του 24 ωρες θα σου πει προφανως οτι προτιμα να ναι μονοος του κ να αποφευγει τα πολα ππολα εσυ ομως αν δεν αγνωησεις οτι προτιμα να μινει μονος του κ κανεις οτι δε το ακουσες προκοπη δε θα γινει...

----------


## dcat

> υπάρχει και η απόσταση κιόλας και δεν με επηρεάζει πολύ όλο αυτό καθώς δε βλεπόμαστε κλπ. αυτό κάνω, βγαίνω για καφέ, ψώνια, βλέπω σειρές.. αν δω αργότερα ότι με παίρνει ξανά από κάτω, θα το σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά :) έχω ακούσει για έναν καλό ψυχολόγο στο νοσοκομείο της πόλης όπου σπουδάζω, μετά τις διακοπές του Πάσχα βλέπουμε..


Μπράβο αυτό να κάνεις, άλλωστε εμείς οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα από τον καθένα τον εαυτό μας, απλά δεν πρέπει ποτέ να τον παραμελούμε!

----------


## Saerwen

> αν θες να σου πω την αληθεια αν ειμουν εγω στη θεση του με τον ιδιο τροπο θα αντιδρουσα γιατι ετσι οπως σκεφτεσαι τον αντιετωπιζεις σαν ασθεννη κ αυτοος το καταλαβαινει κ τσατιζετε.
> 
> οταν καπιος ειναι σχετικα πανικο-βλητος μη περιμενεις ουτε να σου πει οτι λατρευει το να μηλαει ουτε να σου πει οτι σε θελει κοντα του 24 ωρες θα σου πει προφανως οτι προτιμα να ναι μονοος του κ να αποφευγει τα πολα ππολα εσυ ομως* αν δεν αγνωησεις οτι προτιμα να μινει μονος του κ κανεις οτι δε το ακουσες προκοπη δε θα γινει..*.


ναι έχεις δίκιο ειδικά σ αυτό που είπες με τον ασθενή.. το κατάλαβα και σταμάτησα να το αναφέρω πλέον και προσπαθώ απλά να τον κάνω να ξεχαστεί και είμαι χαλαρή μαζί του.. σαν φίλη όπως λέει.

στο τελευταίο που είπες και έκανα και επισήμανση με έντονα γράμματα ομολογώ δεν πολυκατάλαβα αυτό που θέλεις να πεις 




> Μπράβο αυτό να κάνεις, άλλωστε εμείς οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα από τον καθένα τον εαυτό μας, απλά δεν πρέπει ποτέ να τον παραμελούμε!


θα συμφωνήσω σ αυτό!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι έχεις δίκιο ειδικά σ αυτό που είπες με τον ασθενή..


 εφοσον λες οτι εχω δικιο λοιπον παρε το θεμα πιο ζεστα κ ασχολησου περισσοτερο με αυτον κ ενδιαφερσου για το τι λεει κ το τι κανει... κ μη σκεφτεσαι με το αντε να τελειονουμε κ μ αυτο μη τον αφηνεις μονο του κλπ...

----------


## imagine

Είσαι σίγουρη πως η αγχώδης διαταραχή είναι ο λόγος που απομακρύνθηκε και θέλει να είστε μόνο φίλοι?

Εμένα μου μοιάζει περισσότερο να του τελείωσε η επιθυμία, αλλά επειδή έχετε μιλήσει εκ βαθέων έχει δεθεί μαζί σου -δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικός να μιλάει για τα θέματά του σε άλλους/ άλλες- θέλει να μείνεις στη ζωή του σα φίλη.

----------


## Saerwen

> Είσαι σίγουρη πως η αγχώδης διαταραχή είναι ο λόγος που απομακρύνθηκε και θέλει να είστε μόνο φίλοι?
> 
> Εμένα μου μοιάζει περισσότερο να του τελείωσε η επιθυμία, αλλά επειδή έχετε μιλήσει εκ βαθέων έχει δεθεί μαζί σου -δεν είναι και ιδιαίτερα κοινωνικός να μιλάει για τα θέματά του σε άλλους/ άλλες- θέλει να μείνεις στη ζωή του σα φίλη.


Το πιστεύω να σου πω την αλήθεια.. σκεφτόταν ότι θα πρέπει να συμπεριφέρεται με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο στη σχέση και δεν είχε μια εναλλακτική λύση σε περίπτωση που ερχόταν ο χωρισμός και γι αυτό αγχωνόταν, αλλά τα κρατούσε μέσα του. Κι επειδή τα κρατούσε μέσα του, κι έχει αδύναμο χαρακτήρα, ήταν στα πρόθυρα κρίσης πανικού και δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει. Αλλά ναι, αυτό που είπες ότι έχει δεθεί μαζί μου, ναι, ισχύει. Είναι αρκετά κοινωνικός μεν, αλλά όχι, δεν θα καθίσει να συζητήσει τα θέματά του με άλλους/ες (προσπάθησε, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα). Μιλάμε πιο πολύ σαν φίλοι τώρα βέβαια και από όσα μου έχει πει, είναι καλά. 
Anyways, ό,τι είναι να γίνει, θα γίνει. Υποθέτω ότι ο χρόνος θα δείξει.. :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σχετικα με αυτο *το δικο σου* θεμα θα ελεγα τα εξης:
εγω πιστευω γενικοτερα οτι τον ειχες δει φιλικα εξ αρχης απλα επιδη ισος σε καλυπτε σε καπια πραγματα η απλα να ενιοθες ανετα μαζι του να εμινες τελικα μαζι του.
εγω ομως ετσι οπως ψηνεσε συνεχεια με αυτο το θεμα μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι ενδιαφερεσε γι αυτον απλα η δε ξερεις πως να τον βοηθησεις η σε κουραζει λιγο το ολο θεμα... αλλα για να δεις τη κατασταση να βελτιωνεται προσπαθησε να εισαι κοντα του η τουλαχιστον να τον καταλαβαινεις αλλα αυτο θα πρεπει να ισχυει που λεω.

----------


## Saerwen

> σχετικα με αυτο *το δικο σου* θεμα θα ελεγα τα εξης:
> εγω πιστευω γενικοτερα οτι τον ειχες δει φιλικα εξ αρχης απλα επιδη ισος σε καλυπτε σε καπια πραγματα η απλα να ενιοθες ανετα μαζι του να εμινες τελικα μαζι του.
> εγω ομως ετσι οπως ψηνεσε συνεχεια με αυτο το θεμα μου δινεις την εντυπωση οτι ενδιαφερεσε γι αυτον απλα η δε ξερεις πως να τον βοηθησεις η σε κουραζει λιγο το ολο θεμα... αλλα για να δεις τη κατασταση να βελτιωνεται προσπαθησε να εισαι κοντα του η τουλαχιστον να τον καταλαβαινεις αλλα αυτο θα πρεπει να ισχυει που λεω.


Αλέξανδρε καλησπέρα. 
Συγγνώμη που δεν απάντησα νωρίτερα, απλά περίμενα να περάσει κάποιος καιρός να ηρεμήσουν λίγο τα πράγματα για να βάλω κι εγώ σε μια σειρά σκέψεις και συναισθήματα. Ίσως έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό που λες ότι μπορεί να τον είδα φιλικά εξαρχής κι επειδή με κάλυπτε παραπάνω σε κάποια θέματα και με έκανε να νιώθω άνετα να έμεινα μαζί του. Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι παρέες μου δεν περιείχαν ποτέ αγόρια (απλά δεν έτυχε και γι αυτό δεν έχω πολλή άνεση όταν είμαι ανάμεσά τους) και αυτή η σχέση ήταν η πρώτη ολοκληρωμένη και για εμένα και γι αυτόν. Ίσως γι αυτό να επιμένουμε και οι δύο τόσο πολύ σε αυτό. 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό, αν και είχαμε χωρίσει, μιλούσαμε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, αλλά βλέπαμε ότι δε μου έκανε καλό να μιλάμε καθώς εγώ τον έβλεπα ερωτικά κι αυτός όχι, γι αυτό αποφασίσαμε να κόψουμε επαφή για λίγο καιρό. Μιλήσαμε μόνο στα γενέθλιά του πριν δυο βδομάδες και λίγο χθες. Βέβαια, μου είχε εξομολογηθεί ότι με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο είμαι ο άνθρωπός του, καθώς είμαι στο πλάι του ότι και να γίνει, πράγμα που δε γίνεται τόσο πολύ με άλλα άτομα του περιβάλλοντός του, εκτός λίγο πολύ από την αδερφή του.
Αυτές τις μέρες συνειδητοποίησα κι εγώ ότι είναι ο άνθρωπός μου, απλά θα μου πάρει λίγο καιρό να ξεπεράσω την όλη κατάσταση (πρώτος έρωτας κλπ)

Όσο γι αυτό που είπες, ναι, και ενδιαφέρομαι γι αυτόν, και θέλω να τον βοηθήσω, και με κούρασε λίγο η όλη κατάσταση, αλλά κάνω ό,τι μπορώ πλέον να είμαι δίπλα του όταν με χρειάζεται, γιατί όπως είπε κι αυτός σε μένα, και το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα, την αγάπη που του έχω δεν πρόκειται να μου την πάρει κανένας. Ακούγεται μελό, αλλά έτσι νιώθω. :)

Υ.Γ.1: Συγγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ.
Υ.Γ.2: Νομίζω ότι πλέον έχω βγει εκτός θέματος και αισθάνομαι λίγο άσχημα γι αυτό.. δεν πρέπει αυτό να μπει στο τόπικ με τις σχέσεις;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ετσι κ αλλιως δεν αναμενω απαντησεις αλλα αν απαντησει καπιος τις διαβαζω 
παντως μου φαινεσαι λιγο αμηχανη δεν εχεις συνηθισει να συζητας πραγματα απο τη ζωη σου? ε καπια στιγμη θα το συνηθισεις σα τη θαλασσα που στην αρχη σου φαινετε κρυα κ οταν μπεις μεσα καταλαβαινεις οτι ειναι ζεστη..
σε αυτο παντως επιμενω ακομα ειναι αναμενομενο οτι καπιος σε αυτη τη κατασταση θα σου πει οτι θελει να μινει μονος (λογο της καταστασης του αφου αν δεν ειχε αυτη τη ταση δε θα ειχε φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο) αρα αν θελεις να βγει καπιο αποτελεσμα θα κανεις οτι δεν ακους ακομα κ αν στο λεει...
εγω πιστευω οτι ενιωθες ανετα μαζι του επιδη ηταν σα κ σενα ετσι σου θυμιζε τον εαυτο σου κ ενιωθες καλα.
λες πχ οτι η παρεες σου δεν ειχαν ποτε αγορια αλλα θα στοιχηματιζα οτι κ αυτουνου οι παρεες του δεν ειχαν ποτε κοριτσια αφου αν δε μιαζανε δε θα συμπεθεριαζανε
τι συγνωμες ειναι αυτες? ετσι κ αλλιως δε σκαβω αυτη τη στιγμη για να κουραζομαι απλως απαντω αφου περασα μια ζωη ολοκληρη γραφοντας αφου απο οτι φαινεται ειχα κρυφο ποθο να γινω δακτυλογραφος :) αλλα δεν ειμαι ακριβως αυτο τελικα....
χρειαζεστε κ οι δυο να γινετε πιο κοινωνικοι.

----------


## Saerwen

η αλήθεια είναι πως ναι, δεν έχω συνηθίσει να μιλάω πολύ για τη ζωή μου καθώς μεγάλωσα σε ένα περιβάλλον της νοοτροπίας 'τί θα πουν οι άλλοι' και, πολύ κακώς, σχηματίζω το χαρακτήρα μου με βάση τη γνώμη των άλλων. Τώρα τελευταία προσπαθώ να το κόψω αυτό βέβαια.. 
Τελοσπάντων ας γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας. Η αλήθεια είναι πως κάθε φορά που του στέλνω μήνυμα αισθάνομαι ότι τον πιέζω. (σήμερα πχ μου είπε να τον αφήσω να προχωρήσει στη ζωή του, όχι απαραίτητα ερωτικά, αλλά γενικά, και αισθάνεται ότι δεν το κάνω). Απλά δε μπορώ να συνηθίσω στο γεγονός ότι θα υπάρχουν μόνο τα τυπικά από δω και στο εξής. Πως γίνεται δύο άνθρωποι, που έζησαν ηρεμίες και καταιγίδες σε μια σχέση, να κάνουν ότι δεν έγινε τίποτα και να είναι απλά δυο γνωστοί; 
Απλά δε θέλω να τον πιέζω.. νιώθω ότι θα φύγει και θα είναι σαν να μην έγινε τίποτα ποτέ, γι αυτό και κρατάω αυτή την επαφή. Ναι, ομολογώ πως έχω αρκετές ανασφάλειες κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, καθώς και ένα φόβο μη μείνω μόνη μου στο τέλος με αυτά που κανω..

Οι παρέα του αποτελείται κυρίως από αγόρια, ναι, αλλά είναι κάπως περισσότερο κοινωνικός από μένα. Αλλά, όπως λέγαμε με μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη, πως γίνεται ένας άνθρωπος που είναι κοινωνικός και πάντοτε πρόθυμος να βοηθήσει, να ταλαιπωρείται από κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβίες;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν ειναι κ τοσο κοινωνικος οσο φενεται απλα μιαζει κοινωνικος αλλα δε μιλα για τον εαυτο του πραγματικα απλα μιλα κ λεει διαφορα για να περνα την ωρα του ετσι απλα.

----------


## Saerwen

..και για να αποσπάται η προσοχή του ώστε να μη σκέφτεται. Καταλαβαίνω.

εγώ τί προτείνεις να κάνω; θέλω να είμαι δίπλα του, αλλά όχι σε σημείο που να νιώθει ότι τον πιέζω γιατί έτσι φοβάμαι ότι θα φύγει. Αλλά από την άλλη έχουμε και την απόσταση και ίσως βρεθούμε μετά από ένα μήνα (έχουμε ήδη να βρεθούμε από τις διακοπές του Πάσχα όπου ομολογώ είχαμε φιληθεί απλά). Με ποιο τρόπο να είμαι δίπλα του; πχ κανα μήνυμα μια φορά τη βδομάδα; Κι αν αυτός δε μου μιλήσει θεωρώντας ότι δεν είναι σωστό στη φάση που είμαστε; Δε θέλω να του μιλάω μόνο εγώ γιατί φοβάμαι μην τον πιέσω και φανώ εξαρτημένη. Αλλά από την άλλη, τον θεωρώ φίλο μου και με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο τον θέλω στη ζωή μου γιατί πάνω από όλα είναι ο άνθρωπος που αγαπώ και νοιάζομαι. Τί προτείνεις;
πωπω καταιγισμός ερωτήσεων.. με συγχωρείς :)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μεχρι στιγμης εχω μια θολη εικονα για το ολο θεμα αλλα απο αυτα που γραφεις εχω την εντυπωση οτι το εχω πιασει καπως το ολο θεμα αν κ δεν εχω καταλαβει πως το εχω πετυχει αυτο αφου ξαναδιαβασα την ολη συζητιση λεω...
δεν εχω καταλαβει αν προκειται για εναν ανθρωπο χωρις συναισθηματα η προκειται για καπιος που ξερει να κρυβει καλα τα αισθηματα του σε σημειο που οι αλλοι δε τα βλεπουν.. μεχρι στιγμης εχω την εντυπωση οτι συμβαινει το δευτερο..
επισης μαλον θα μεγαλωσε σε ενα περιβαλλον που τιποτα δε θα το προτρεπε να μιλησει κ ετσι κλεινοταν στον εαυτο του συνεχεια
παντως αυτο που ελεγες οτι του ειπες οτι του ειπες να παει σε ψυχολογο κ αυτος μονο που δε σε εβρισε κατι μου θυμιζει γενικοτερα.. δηλαδη ειναι ετσι ψυχρος συνεχεια η τον εχεις πετυχει να ειναι κ θερμος? τον εχεις δει ποτε να μην ειναι ψυχρος? ολο αυτο το στιλ κρυβει κατι? 
μεχρι στιγμης εχω την εντυπωση οτι σου λεει οτι θελει να ειναι μονος του επειδη περιμενει να τον πλησιασεις καπια στιγμη 
θα σου πω ομως τι υποθετω απο οσα μου εχεις πει ως τωρα..
ειναι αψυχολογιτος μια ζεστη κ μια κρυο αλαζει διαθεση συνεχως τη μια μερα σου λεει ελα κ την αλλη φυγε κ παει λεγοντας...
αν ειναι ετσι θα ειναι σαν καπια που ηξερα που ηταν εξοφρενικα απροβλεπτη σε σημειο που εγω δε μπορουσα να καταλαβω με πιο τροπο αλλαζε διαθεση συνεχως ο φιλος μου ομως μου εδινε την εντυποση οτι συνενοουνταν αρκετα καλα μαζι της αν δε μπορουσα να καταλαβω πως το καταφερνε αυτο μαλον επειδη μιαζαν αρκετα αυτο παντως που ειχα παρατηρισει ειναι οτι σε μενα πχ δεν εξωτερικευε καθολου αυτα που σκεφτοταν ενω στο φιλο μου το εκανε.. πχ μια μερα τη ρωτησα πες μου τη γνωμη εχεις για τον εαυτο σου κ αυτη φρικαρε κ μετα με πηρε με κακο ματι γενικως μου εδινε την εντυπωση οτι ηθελε καπιον που να ηταν σταθερος σε ολα (ενω αυτη δεν ηταν καθολου) για να τον θυμαται οποτε θελει κανονικα δε ξερω αν μπορουσε καπιος να βρει ενα τροπο να συμβιωσει μαζι της ηταν ακατανοητη τουλαχιστον για μενα ο φιλος μου κατι καταλαβαινε απο οσα ελεγε επειδη τεριαζαν μεταξυ τους.

----------


## Saerwen

λοιπόν είναι ένας άνθρωπος ο οποίος μεγάλωσε σε ένα συναισθηματικά αδύναμο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον -τον είχε πιάσει κρίση πανικού κι ο πατέρας του μην ξέροντας τι να κάνει έφυγε από το σπίτι (του στυλ 'χάλασαν οι διακοπές μας') κι η μητέρα του έβαλε τα κλάματα- και με άσχημα εφηβικά χρόνια (θύμα bullying). Επειδή, όμως θεωρούσε ότι δε μπορούσε να στηριχτεί στους γονείς του για βοήθεια μετά το περιστατικό εκείνο, εσωτερίκευε όλα τα συναισθήματά του, του στυλ 'μπορώ να τα καταφέρω και μόνος μου, δεν έχω ανάγκη κανέναν', κι έτσι μάζευε πολλά μέσα του, μέχρι που πριν από τρία χρόνια έπαθε δυο κρίσεις πανικού τη μία μετά την άλλη και πήγε στο νοσοκομείο. Οι γιατροί του πρότειναν να πάει σε ψυχολόγο, και το πρώτο πράγμα που σκέφτηκε ήταν ότι δεν ήταν τρελός για να πάει εκεί. 
Όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις του, είχε κάνει αρκετές πριν από μένα, αλλά καμιά τους δεν ήταν σοβαρή. Κι όταν ήμασταν μαζί έκανε πράγματα σε μένα που έκανε ο πατέρας του στη μητέρα του (πείσμωνε, πολλές φορές όταν του έλεγα να κάνουμε καμιά δουλειά στο σπίτι κατέβαζε μούτρα κλπ), και έτσι έβλεπε ότι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου συμπεριφερόμουν σαν τη μητέρα του (φοβόμουν να του μιλήσω για κάτι από φόβο την αντίδρασή του πχ για ένα ελάττωμά του, ή ζητούσα συνέχεια συγγνώμη με σκοπό να λήξει ένας καυγάς ή μια ρήξη, ακόμη κι αν εγώ είχα δίκιο). Μου έχει πει ότι δε θέλει να γίνει όπως ο πατέρας του, το οποίο με φέρνει πάλι πίσω στο ασταθές οικογενειακό περιβάλλον. Η μητέρα του, αντί να μιλήσει ανοιχτά στον πατέρα του για τα θέματα της οικογένειας (οικονομικά κλπ), μιλούσε σε αυτόν. Δεν ξέρω, ίσως δε θέλουν να δημιουργήσουν καυγάδες στην οικογένεια για να μη χαλάσουν την εικόνα προς τα έξω της 'τέλειας οικογένειας'.
Έτσι ο δικός μου έμαθε να κρύβει τα συναισθήματά του, ενώ είναι πολύ, πολύ ευαίσθητος, καθόλου ψυχρός θα έλεγα, το αντίθετο μάλλον. Και δεν εξωτερικεύει τα κακά συναισθήματα (πχ θυμό -ειδικά θυμό). Απλά πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να βρεθεί σε ένα σταθερό περιβάλλον (ακόμα και η σχέση μας δεν ήταν σταθερή, καθώς λόγω απόστασης πότε βρισκόμασταν και πότε όχι). Το κακό είναι ότι έχει συνδέσει κάποιες άσχημες σκέψεις και γεγονότα με την περίοδο που ήμασταν μαζί, έτσι, και να υπήρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να ξαναείμαστε μαζί, την αλλοιώνει όλο αυτό. Γι αυτό και όπως μου είπε, τον προβληματίζει η δέσμευση, κι αν προσπαθήσει για κάτι άλλο, θα είναι μόνο και μόνο για να δει αν αυτά τα 'κακά' συναισθήματα ήταν μόνο μαζί μου, ή αν το έχει γενικά αυτός το θέμα.

----------


## Remedy

> ..και για να αποσπάται η προσοχή του ώστε να μη σκέφτεται. Καταλαβαίνω.
> 
> εγώ τί προτείνεις να κάνω; *θέλω να είμαι δίπλα του, αλλά όχι σε σημείο που να νιώθει ότι τον πιέζω γιατί έτσι φοβάμαι ότι θα φύγει*. Αλλά από την άλλη έχουμε και την απόσταση και ίσως βρεθούμε μετά από ένα μήνα (έχουμε ήδη να βρεθούμε από τις διακοπές του Πάσχα όπου ομολογώ είχαμε φιληθεί απλά). Με ποιο τρόπο να είμαι δίπλα του; πχ κανα μήνυμα μια φορά τη βδομάδα; Κι αν αυτός δε μου μιλήσει θεωρώντας ότι δεν είναι σωστό στη φάση που είμαστε; Δε θέλω να του μιλάω μόνο εγώ γιατί φοβάμαι μην τον πιέσω και φανώ εξαρτημένη. Αλλά από την άλλη, τον θεωρώ φίλο μου και με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο τον θέλω στη ζωή μου γιατί πάνω από όλα είναι ο άνθρωπος που αγαπώ και νοιάζομαι. Τί προτείνεις;
> πωπω καταιγισμός ερωτήσεων.. με συγχωρείς :)


σωστα , φοβασαι...
θα συμφωνησω με το μελος που σου προτεινε να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο να συζητησεις την αναστατωση που προκαλεσε σε σενα αυτη η σχεση, και οχι τα δικα του προβληματα...
νομιζω οτι το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι εισαι ακομα ερωτευμενη με αυτο το αγορι και επειδη σου απεκλεισε το ερωτικο, προσπαθεις να πεισεις τον εαυτο σου οτι πρεπει να γινεις νοσοκομα/ψυχολογος του η απλη φιλη για να μπορεσεις να εισαι καπου κοντα του. δεν θελεις να εισαι ψυχολογος του, κοπελα του θελεις να εισαι, αλλα με το ζορι δεν γινεται. αυτος , δεν θελει.
το οτι σου ζητησε να απομακρυνθεις ακομα και απο τον φιλικο σου ρολο, τα λεει ολα, δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο.
κι αν θελεις να ξερεις, καλο θα σου κανει αν τον ακουσεις.
οσο μενεις κοντα του, ερεθιζεις στον εαυτο σου την ελλειψη που νοιωθεις απο την ερωτικη σχεση που τελειωσε.

----------


## Saerwen

Αγαπητέ Remedy, 
η αλήθεια είναι πως φοβάμαι το μετά για μένα. Σκέφτομαι πως έχουν περάσει ήδη τρεις μήνες και δεν έχω δει μεγάλη αλλαγή στον εαυτό μου. Έχω συνηθίσει στο να μη μιλάμε τόσο συχνά, αλλά και πάλι, επειδή είχα συνηθίσει την απόσταση, αισθάνομαι σαν να κάνουμε απλά ένα διάλειμμα. Επίσης, έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές πως συμβιβάζομαι με την κατάσταση, κι από την άλλη η φωνή του εγωισμού μου λέει ότι δεν πρέπει να συμβιβάζομαι με τίποτα. Έλα όμως που δεν έχω σχεδόν καθόλου εγωισμό! Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι είναι ένα απλό αγόρι, ότι αν κάνω κάποια πράγματα-στρατηγικές μετά από καιρό θα ξαναγυρίσει. Αλλά από την άλλη λόγω της κατάστασης στην οποία βρίσκεται, πιστεύω ότι χρήζει ειδικής μεταχείρισης το θέμα. Σκέφτηκα να ζητήσω συμβουλές από έναν ειδικό, ναι. Αλλά το συζήτησα και με τους γονείς μου και μάντεψε την απάντηση: "Μια ερωτική απογοήτευση είναι, σαν όλες τις άλλες. Αν κάνεις κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου και ξεχαστείς, θα ξεχαστεί και το θέμα." Για ψυχολόγο ούτε λόγος φυσικά. 
Θέλω να είμαι πλάι του, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο, γιατί νοιάζομαι πάρα πολύ γι αυτόν. Αν είναι δε και σαν κοπέλα του, ακόμα καλύτερα. Απλά φοβάμαι αν δεν έχει καλή κατάληξη όλο αυτό, τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στην ψυχική μου υγεία αυτό αργότερα.

----------


## Remedy

το θεμα ειναι οτι μιλας για την δικη σου αναγκη, χωρις να λαμβανεις υποψη τις επιθυμιες αυτου που τοσο νιαζεσαι.
εφοσον ο ιδιος σου ζητησε να απομακρυνθεις, γιατι το διαχειριζεσαι σαν να προκειται για δικη σου αποφαση το αν θα το κανεις η οχι?
εξεταζεις την περιπτωση να επιμεινεις με το ζορι?
νομιζω οτι ειναι *ακριβως* θεμα εγωισμου και μη σεβασμου των αποφασεων του αλλου η επιμονη αυτη εκ μερους σου και οχι ελλειψης εγωισμου, οπως πιστευεις.

----------


## Saerwen

ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο και όντως να το διαχειρίζομαι σαν να είναι δική μου απόφαση το αν θα μείνω ή αν θα φύγω.. ίσως βέβαια να συνήθισα έτσι από μικρή. Είχα πολλά άτομα γύρω μου και φοβάμαι γενικά την εγκατάλειψη και ειδικά από ένα άτομο που αγαπώ. Μεγάλωσα με τις αρχές της μιας και μοναδικής αγάπης και ίσως γι αυτό προσκολλώμαι τόσο πολύ. 
Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι αν έφταιξα εγώ σε κάτι, πως μπορώ και τι να κάνω για να το διορθώσω. Πολλές φορές είμαι παρορμητική. Μπορεί και να είναι θέμα δικού μου εγωισμού τελικά.

----------


## Remedy

> ίσως και να έχεις δίκιο και όντως να το διαχειρίζομαι σαν να είναι δική μου απόφαση το αν θα μείνω ή αν θα φύγω.. ίσως βέβαια να συνήθισα έτσι από μικρή. Είχα πολλά άτομα γύρω μου και φοβάμαι γενικά την εγκατάλειψη και ειδικά από ένα άτομο που αγαπώ. Μεγάλωσα με τις αρχές της μιας και μοναδικής αγάπης και ίσως γι αυτό προσκολλώμαι τόσο πολύ. 
> Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι αν έφταιξα εγώ σε κάτι, πως μπορώ και τι να κάνω για να το διορθώσω. Πολλές φορές είμαι παρορμητική. Μπορεί και να είναι θέμα δικού μου εγωισμού τελικά.


γι αυτο σου λεω οτι ολα αυτα ειναι δικα σου θεματα κι οχι της σχεσης αυτης.
αν δεν μπορεις να τα διαχειριστεις,ζητα βοηθεια να τα ξεμπλεξεις.
το να επιμεινεις καπου που στο εχουν ξεκοψει, δημιουργει ηττοπαθεια και στο μελλον χειροτερα τετοια προβληματα ανασφαλειας και προσκολησης, στους επομενους.

----------


## Saerwen

πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι το θέμα το έχω εγώ κι όχι αυτός, ή έχουμε και οι δύο, αλλά τα αντιμετωπίζουμε με διαφορετικό τρόπο ο καθένας;
πέρα από αυτό το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ειδικό, αλλά με προβληματίζει πάρα πολύ το οικονομικό. Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά αυτή την περίοδο και δε θέλω να το τρενάρω πολύ καιρό ακόμα..

----------


## φλοκ

Καλησπερα. Το παιδι αυτο εχει αλυτα θεματα και πρεπει να παει σε ψυχολογο. Οχι ψυχιατρο με την μια αλλα σε καποιον να μιλησει και να σταματησει να εχει την νοοτροπια του αυτοι τα ξερουν ολα. Ολα δεν τα ξερουν και δεν πρεπει να τους θεοποιουμε αλλα ξερουν πολυ πιο πολλα απο εμας και σε τελικη αναλυση ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις εσυ μια χαρα του σταθηκες οποτε πρεπει να κανει και αυτος τις θυσιες του. Με το κατσε κατσε δεν λυνετε τιποτα και αυτο πρεπει να το καταλαβει. Δηλαδη μεσες ακρες σου λεει να μεινετε φιλοι και να ξεχαρμανιαζει οποτε του κανει κεφι? Αν σε γεμιζει εσενα αυτο ενταξει αλλα αν οχι πρεπει να κουνηθει και λιγο και εκ των προτερων να το παρει αποφαση οτι θα ειναι καπως δυσκολα τα πραγματα γιατι ειπαμε οτι τιποτα δεν λυνετε ετσι απλα.

----------


## Saerwen

Καλησπέρα, φλοκ. 
Η αλήθεια είναι (και σε καμιά περίπτωση δε το λέω από εγωισμό) πως ήμουν η μόνη που του στάθηκε τόσο πολύ τους έξι από τους εννιά μήνες που δεν ήταν καλά. Του πρότεινα να δει ψυχολόγο, όχι ψυχίατρο, του έδειξα διάφορες ιστορίες παρόμοιες με τη δική του, μήπως παρακινηθεί. Τον έβλεπα, ήθελε απεγνωσμένα να βοηθήσει τον εαυτό του, φοβόταν όμως. Τα οικονομικά, που ο πατέρας του δε του έδινε (κι ειδικά για ψυχολόγο ούτε λόγος), και το αν τύχει και του χορηγηθεί φαρμακευτική αγωγή, ότι θα εξαρτηθεί. Μετά, επειδή η οικογένειά του τού έλεγε πως είναι καλά και δεν έχει τίποτα, στράφηκε εναντίον μου λέγοντάς μου ότι δεν πιστεύω σ αυτόν και στις δυνατότητές του κι ότι πρέπει να μείνει μόνος του για να βρει τη λύση στο πρόβλημά του. Ίσως είναι άσχημο αυτό που θα πω, αλλά υπάρχουν στιγμές που έχω σκεφτεί να τον αφήσω να φάει το κεφάλι του και ίσως αποφασίσει μόνος του αν θέλει να πάει ή όχι. Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι όσο το αφήνει, τόσο χειρότερο γίνεται..
Όσον αφορά για τη σχέση, μου πρότεινε την ελεύθερη σχέση και του αρνήθηκα, καθώς θα ήταν λες και ήμουν το σιγουράκι του και ότι θα πήγαινε με τη μία και την άλλη. Τελικά μου είπε ότι έχω δίκιο και ότι ήταν πολύ εγωιστικό εκ μέρους του να μου το ζητήσει.
Πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται ένα γερό ταρακούνημα για να ξυπνήσει και να πει 'χρειάζομαι βοήθεια'.

Για κάποιες σκέψεις μου δεν είμαι περήφανη, ναι, αλλά καμιά φορά οι άνθρωποι σπάμε.

----------


## Remedy

> πιστεύεις δηλαδή ότι το θέμα το έχω εγώ κι όχι αυτός, ή έχουμε και οι δύο, αλλά τα αντιμετωπίζουμε με διαφορετικό τρόπο ο καθένας;
> πέρα από αυτό το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να μιλήσω σε κάποιον ειδικό, αλλά με προβληματίζει πάρα πολύ το οικονομικό. Δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά αυτή την περίοδο και δε θέλω να το τρενάρω πολύ καιρό ακόμα..


πιστευω οτι και οι δυο εχετε θεματα, διαφορετικα ο ενας απο του αλλου, αλλα η μεταξυ σας συνδεση ηταν η ερωτικη σας σχεση που απ οτι λες τελειωσε με δικη του επιθυμια.
τωρα ζηταει να αραιωσει και η φιλικη σας σχεση.
επομενως, μιας και ο ρολος σου δεν ειναι ουτε ερωτικος, ουτε σου παραχωρει θεραπευτικο η φιλικο ρολο, γιατι σε εναν τετοιο ρολο δεν μπορεις να αυτοπροσκληθεις, πρεπει να στον δωσει ο ενδιαφερομενος, το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι τα προβληματα σας ο καθενας θα τα λυσετε χωριστα και οχι μαζι, γιατι ετσι προκυπτει απο τις επιθυμιες σας (του).

----------


## Remedy

> .....
> Όσον αφορά για τη σχέση, μου πρότεινε την ελεύθερη σχέση και του αρνήθηκα, καθώς θα ήταν λες και ήμουν το σιγουράκι του και ότι θα πήγαινε με τη μία και την άλλη. Τελικά μου είπε ότι έχω δίκιο και ότι ήταν πολύ εγωιστικό εκ μέρους του να μου το ζητήσει.
> ...


πολυ καλα εκανες και του αρνηθηκες. αυτες ειναι λυσεις απελπισιας και φθορας.
αστες για τις απελπισμενες...
οταν αγαπας, θελεις και αξιζεις μια αποκλειστικη σχεση, οχι οτι θυμηθει κι οτι του περισσεψει του καθενα ..

----------


## Saerwen

Remedy ίσα ίσα θέλει να είμαστε φίλοι, υπήρχαν στιγμές που με έλεγε και κολλητή του, αλλά θεωρήσαμε και οι δυο ότι δεν είναι ακόμα καιρός για τέτοια. Χθες μου είπε ότι δε μπορούμε να είμαστε όπως παλιά, να είμαστε φίλοι μεν, αλλά να μη μιλάμε ο ένας στον άλλο για τυχόν επόμενες σχέσεις γιατί θα είναι ψυχοφθόρο. Ξέρω ότι και αυτός και εγώ θέλουμε την επαφή, απλά αυτός θέλει τη φιλική πλέον, κι εγώ.. λοιπόν εγώ θέλω τη φιλία του, αλλά είναι νωπός ο χωρισμός ακόμα για μένα και μου είναι δύσκολο. Τις προάλλες μου είπε πως με τον καιρό θα δω πως η φιλία μας είναι ό,τι πιο πολύτιμο μπορώ να κρατήσω από αυτή τη σχέση. Ομολογώ πως κι εγώ κάποιες φορές τον έβλεπα (κι ακόμα τον βλέπω) σαν τον κολλητό μου, αλλά και με το ερωτικό στοιχείο μέσα (όχι απαραίτητα σεξ), και τώρα που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα, νιώθω ότι έχασα όχι μόνο το σύντροφό μου, αλλά και τον κολλητό μου. Αυτό που λείπει και στους δυο καμιά φορά είναι τα αγαπησιάρικα συναισθήματα (αγκαλιές, το να κοιμόμαστε μαζί, φιλιά κλπ) όχι το σεξ.




> ...το συμπερασμα μου ειναι οτι τα προβληματα σας ο καθενας θα τα λυσετε χωριστα και οχι μαζι, γιατι ετσι προκυπτει απο τις επιθυμιες σας (του).


ξέρω ότι έτσι πρέπει.. απλά φοβάμαι γι αυτόν, όχι για μένα. Εγώ ξέρω ότι θα πέσω και θα ξανασηκωθώ (έτσι ξέρω τουλάχιστον από την ελάχιστη εμπειρία μου), αυτός όμως είναι η έγνοια μου..

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy* ίσα ίσα θέλει να είμαστε φίλοι*, υπήρχαν στιγμές που με έλεγε και κολλητή του, αλλά θεωρήσαμε και οι δυο ότι δεν είναι ακόμα καιρός για τέτοια. Χθες μου είπε ότι δε μπορούμε να είμαστε όπως παλιά, να είμαστε φίλοι μεν, αλλά να μη μιλάμε ο ένας στον άλλο για τυχόν επόμενες σχέσεις γιατί θα είναι ψυχοφθόρο. Ξέρω ότι και αυτός και εγώ θέλουμε την επαφή, απλά αυτός θέλει τη φιλική πλέον, κι εγώ.. λοιπόν εγώ θέλω τη φιλία του, αλλά είναι νωπός ο χωρισμός ακόμα για μένα και μου είναι δύσκολο. Τις προάλλες μου είπε πως με τον καιρό θα δω πως η φιλία μας είναι ό,τι πιο πολύτιμο μπορώ να κρατήσω από αυτή τη σχέση. Ομολογώ πως κι εγώ κάποιες φορές τον έβλεπα (κι ακόμα τον βλέπω) σαν τον κολλητό μου, αλλά και με το ερωτικό στοιχείο μέσα (όχι απαραίτητα σεξ), και τώρα που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα, νιώθω ότι έχασα όχι μόνο το σύντροφό μου, αλλά και τον κολλητό μου. Αυτό που λείπει και στους δυο καμιά φορά είναι τα αγαπησιάρικα συναισθήματα (αγκαλιές, το να κοιμόμαστε μαζί, φιλιά κλπ) όχι το σεξ.
> 
> 
> ξέρω ότι έτσι πρέπει.. *απλά φοβάμαι γι αυτόν,* όχι για μένα. Εγώ ξέρω ότι θα πέσω και θα ξανασηκωθώ (έτσι ξέρω τουλάχιστον από την ελάχιστη εμπειρία μου), αυτός όμως είναι η έγνοια μου..


γι αυτον να μην φοβασαι καθολου, γιατι αυτος αποφασισε την απομακρυνση. εσυ ησουν προθυμη να ειστε μαζι ειτε ερωτικα ειτε εστω φιλικα.
η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι η απομακρυνση του δεν οφειλεται στα θεματα του με αγχος- πανικο κλπ γι αυτο μην επικεντρωνεσαι εκει, αλλα στην επιθυμια του για ερωτικες εμπειριες, καθοτι ειναι μικρος και απειρος.
γι αυτο και προσπαθησε αρχικα να κανει πιο "χαλαρη" την σχεση σας, δλδ στην ουσια ηθελε την αποδοχη σου να πηγαινει με αλλες..
πιθανως μετα απο μερικες δοκιμες να σε αναζητησει.ειδικα αν κακοπεσει. αλλα εσυ, θα κατσεις να περιμενεις?

για το ποσο θελει να κανετε φιλικη παρεα, εγω αναφερομουν σε αυτα που ελεγες στα παρακατω.





> Ίσα ίσα εδώ και ένα εξάμηνο και παραπάνω ασχολούμαι με το θέμα και προσπαθώ να βρω λύσεις να τον βοηθήσω.. Απλά *θεώρησα σωστό να τον αφήσω λίγο στην ησυχία του, καθώς μου το ζήτησε και ο ίδιος.*..... :)





> .......
> Και τι προτείνεις να κάνω; Να τον παίρνω συνεχώς τηλέφωνο, *ενώ μου κατέστησε σαφές ότι θέλει να μείνει μόνος του;* Πιο πιθανόν είναι να πιεστεί και να απομακρυνθεί έτσι και δεν το θέλω. Σκάκι δε έχω να παίξω χρόοονια :P

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> το θεμα ειναι οτι μιλας για την δικη σου αναγκη, χωρις να λαμβανεις υποψη τις επιθυμιες αυτου που τοσο νιαζεσαι.
> εφοσον ο ιδιος σου ζητησε να απομακρυνθεις, γιατι το διαχειριζεσαι σαν να προκειται για δικη σου αποφαση το αν θα το κανεις η οχι?
> εξεταζεις την περιπτωση να επιμεινεις με το ζορι?
> νομιζω οτι ειναι *ακριβως* θεμα εγωισμου και μη σεβασμου των αποφασεων του αλλου η επιμονη αυτη εκ μερους σου και οχι ελλειψης εγωισμου, οπως πιστευεις.


εγω πιστευω οτι αυτος ειναι πολυ χειροτερος απο αυτη γιατι αυτη τουλαχιστον ενω ειναι κλειστη το καταλαβαινει οτι τον χρειαζετε ενω αυτος δε τον νιαζει καν ετσι κ αλλιως αν ακολουθει αυτος αυτο το δρομο της μοναξιας η θα ξαναγυρισει σ αυτη η θα καταληξει σε καπιο ψυχολογο το δευτερο ειναι πιο πιθανο..

αυτη τουλαχιστον θελει να κανει βηματα μπροστα κ για αυτη κ για αυτον 
ενω αυτος δεν εξελισετε σε απολυτως τιποτα.

----------


## Saerwen

> πιθανως μετα απο μερικες δοκιμες να σε αναζητησει.ειδικα αν κακοπεσει. αλλα εσυ, θα κατσεις να περιμενεις?
> 
> για το ποσο θελει να κανετε φιλικη παρεα, εγω αναφερομουν σε αυτα που ελεγες στα παρακατω.


προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω κι εγώ τη ζωή μου, να κάνω γνωριμίες, αλλά δεν είμαι άτομο που θα κάνει εύκολα σχέση γιατί προσκολλώμαι αρκετά στον άλλο. Αν κάνω σχέσεις και είναι καλές, ναι. Αλλά αν δεν μου τύχει κάτι καλό, θα τον περιμένω. Γιατί δε μαλώσαμε για να χωρίσουμε, αλλά ήταν έτσι οι καταστάσεις που αναγκαστήκαμε να το κάνουμε: λίγο η απόσταση, λίγο η συναισθηματική αποσταθεροποίηση, λίγο επειδή ήταν η πρώτη σοβαρή σχέση και των δύο.. και την πρώτη αγάπη δε την ξεχνάς :)

όσο για το τελευταίο που μου είπες, τα εννοούσα κυρίως για το ερωτικό επίπεδο, όχι για το φιλικό.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας :)

----------


## Saerwen

> εγω πιστευω οτι αυτος ειναι πολυ χειροτερος απο αυτη γιατι αυτη τουλαχιστον ενω ειναι κλειστη το καταλαβαινει οτι τον χρειαζετε ενω αυτος δε τον νιαζει καν ετσι κ αλλιως αν ακολουθει αυτος αυτο το δρομο της μοναξιας η θα ξαναγυρισει σ αυτη η θα καταληξει σε καπιο ψυχολογο το δευτερο ειναι πιο πιθανο..
> 
> αυτη τουλαχιστον θελει να κανει βηματα μπροστα κ για αυτη κ για αυτον 
> ενω αυτος δεν εξελισετε σε απολυτως τιποτα.


θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα. Το κακό με αυτόν είναι ότι δεν κάνει εύκολα φιλίες, και ειδικά όταν είναι σε μία μεγαλούπολη, όπου το χρειάζεται.. Αυτό που θέλει μόνο είναι να τελειώνει με το πτυχίο του και να φύγει από εκεί. Πιστεύω ότι θα το καταλάβει μόνος του κάποια στιγμή. 

Και πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται ένα ταρακούνημα για να ξυπνήσει και να δει την αλήθεια. Απλά δεν ξέρω από πού μπορεί να του έρθει..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να το λες εσυ κατι θα ξερεις εγω παντως δε μπορω να συνενοηθω με αυτο το τυπο ανθρωπου κ το περιεργο ειναι οτι ενω ειχα καλες σχεσεις με τον φιλο μου αυτη δε μπορουσα να τη καταλαβω μου φαινοταν ακατανοητη.

----------


## φλοκ

Αν κάνω σχέσεις και είναι καλές, ναι. Αλλά αν δεν μου τύχει κάτι καλό, θα τον περιμένω. 




Καλησπερα. Δηλαδη αυτη η σχεση ειναι το 10 το καλο που θα περιμενεις? Και σε τι ακριβως ειναι καλη αυτη η σχεση? Τεσπα εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα και θεμα σου ειναι αλλα ειναι λιγο ακατανοητα ολα αυτα.

----------

